# Will an offspring try to mate with its mother?



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

i have two baby chicks right now, and i was wondering if when they grow up and one or both are males, will they try to mate with the mother pigeon?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> i have two baby chicks right now, and i was wondering if when they grow up and one or both are males, will they try to mate with the mother pigeon?


 Far as I know, there are no human taboos in the pigeon world. So why wouldn't a female mate with a male ? They can and do of course, and that is what we call inbreeding.


----------

